# Blood clot



## LB (21 Oct 2006)

Hello folks,
I figured I was on the verge of joining, tests and the like behind me, but I was told today that it's highly likely that I have, of all things, a blood clot in my upper right arm (thus accounting for the swelling of the past little while).  I've been started on blood thinners for the mean time, but I really, really need to know: does this destroy my dreams of being in the Canadian forces, and will I be forced to do something else with my university degree?
The blood clot is itself treatable (assuming it IS a bloodclot, the ultrasound isn't till monday) and has no permanent effect, according to the doctors anyroad, but I'm still freaking out.  While I've been told such a thing is common enough amongst young athletes, I'm still really worried that the wonderful folks at the medical office will just say "Nah, not worth it" and say i'm unfit.
So, what do you folks say?


----------



## old medic (21 Oct 2006)

Relax,

We couldn't even guess. Heck, you haven't even had all the diagnostic tests for your Doctor to give you a straight answer 
yet.  If it is a clot, let the clot-busters do their work and hopefully the follow up testing will show it reduced or disolved.
After that's done, someone can look at "permanent effect" for you.


----------



## LB (22 Oct 2006)

But do you know if the Canadian forces would, in a general sense, disqualify someone with that kind of medical history? (especially recent medical history?)  Though I do appreciate your reassurance, I only learned about this today; tad stressful.


----------



## niner domestic (22 Oct 2006)

LB, Sorry to hear you're having some med problems but what you need to do right now is stop worrying about your CF enrollment and concentrate on getting better.  Make sure you have a good Vascular doc on your side, be compliant with all suggested treatment and medication and don't short yourself on getting the proper tests done in fear of having something on your med record.  

Use whatever engergies you are expending on worrying and transfer them over to digging and researching everything you can find on your alleged condition.  Be armed with information so that you and your doctor can plan a course of treatment that you'll in all likelihood follow through on so you can get better.  

Good luck!


----------



## old medic (22 Oct 2006)

If the specialist says it's fully resolved and has no permanent effect, then it probably won't have any bearing, 
other than being added to the history on the file.


----------



## LB (24 Oct 2006)

Hmm, had my ultrasound today, and they said it wasn't a clot, which is naturally good news (I was getting fed up with the blood thinners after only a few days, and there are only so many more places in my stomach they can inject me).
Which leads me to wonder what exactely would cause this...

Ah well, thanks for the reassuring words and the emphasis on remaining calm, I appreciate it.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (13 Nov 2006)

Ok, sort of on the same issue. 

I have a pending CT to the regs waiting. I have been diagnosed with DVT in my right upper arm. I am currently on cumaden for it. I am going in to see the PO on wednesday at CFRG about it. Though it would be nice if someone that knows can tell me. Can I procede with my CT? or do I still have to wait until fully resolved?


----------



## foerestedwarrior (24 Nov 2006)

Just for anyones info.

I am now in the process of getting a T Cat. Or Temporary Medical Category. It is restricting me to pretty much very little PT, no contact sports of anykind. No real army stuff.

So obviously my CT is on hold. As would anyone in the same boat as I am in. Read post above for info regarding my condition.


----------



## LB (24 Nov 2006)

Think it would disqualify you completely had you not yet joined?  Turned out mine WAS a clot after all: spontaneous upper extremity venal thrombosis.  Great fun.
Anyway, I'm on blood thinners till February, then apparently "all will be well, you can go back to doing whatever you want."
And I got the call to get sworn in while IN the doc's office hearing this news too.  That was bad luck.


----------

